# Taurus Model 94 questions



## shotgun-2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello- Just bought 2 Taurus mod. 94's, one NIB 4" blue, the other is a used, but very clean 3" stainless model.

They don't even look like the same model, the 4" blue is full shrouded with a key lock, short hammer, diagonal cylinder release, smaller sideplate screws, different cylinder ratchet, rubber stocks, and the firing pin is round and strikes the top of the cartridge. It has a very hard trigger pull and is had to cock single action.

The older stainless one has a pretty nice trigger, both double and single action. Flat cylinder latch, longer hammer, elongated firing pin, striking the bottom of the cartridge, and an unshrouded ejector rod. I have been unable to find a 3" barrel listed anywhere for a mod. 94.

Their is enough difference between they should be different models.

My question is how do you find the age of a Taurus and how common is the 3" model. Why is the trigger soooo much better on the older one. I feel like just getting rid of the new one without even shooting it the older one is that much nicer.

Any info or opinions welcomed, thanks.


----------

